# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball (Barbara LeAnn 'Select' x Rosalie Dixler 'FV')



## johnndc (May 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm back  Have been taking a hiatus from the addiction. Well, kind of. I still have 2/3 of my plants, but have been winnowing them down to the ones I truly like, and have been spending less time online orchiding. But, this is one I've been waiting a few years for, so I thought I'd share  It's my Fox Valley Fireball that I bought from Tom Kalina at Fox Valley Orchids probably two or 3 years ago now. It's near impossible to capture the color correctly,but this is about as close as I could get (I had the flower next to my monitor when editing this photo). The flower is a bit more velvety in person, darker and a tad more yellow too I'd say. Anyway, this is pretty close. It's 7.9 cm tip to tip, and this is the first bloom - seems to have at least 3 other blooms coming, if not more.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 22, 2008)

Worth the wait!


----------



## Greenorchid (May 22, 2008)

What a color!!!:drool:
Excellent, really :clap:


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2008)

johnndc said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back  Have been taking a hiatus from the addiction. Well, kind of. I still have 2/3 of my plants, but have been winnowing them down to the ones I truly like, and have been spending less time online orchiding. But, this is one I've been waiting a few years for, so I thought I'd share  It's my Fox Valley Fireball that I bought from Tom Kalina at Fox Valley Orchids probably two or 3 years ago now. It's near impossible to capture the color correctly,but this is about as close as I could get (I had the flower next to my monitor when editing this photo). The flower is a bit more velvety in person, darker and a tad more yellow too I'd say. Anyway, this is pretty close. It's 7.9 cm tip to tip, and this is the first bloom - seems to have at least 3 other blooms coming, if not more.



I feel that I have to do the same too, to be able to really taking care of the ones I like.
This flower is outrageously beautiful.


----------



## Elena (May 22, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## likespaphs (May 22, 2008)

super cool!


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2008)

A sharp picture and strong color!! Jean


----------



## Heather (May 22, 2008)

Gosh that's nice! If you find it isn't one of your favorites, I'm sure you can find a nice home for it! Nice to have you back, too, John.


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2008)

:clap::clap: Hope mine turns out as nice!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2008)

Yay besseae hybrids! I went to the woodstream open house. Traffic in DC is ridiculous! :rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (May 22, 2008)

That's gorgeous!! :clap: Really too bad we can't get such a great hybrid here in the great white north :sob:


----------



## Candace (May 23, 2008)

That's looks pretty damn near perfect to me.


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 23, 2008)

_LOVE IT!!!!_ 

:drool:


----------



## e-spice (May 23, 2008)

Great looking plant. I got one of those - it bloomed and I liked it so much I ordered another one from Tom.

e-spice


----------



## Gilda (May 23, 2008)

:drool: Very nice !!:clap:


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 23, 2008)

This is always a great-looking cross and yours is spectacular! :clap:


----------



## John M (May 23, 2008)

Super nice! I love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2008)

That's beautiful. You should show it to Tom Kalina.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 23, 2008)

That is awesome!!!:drool:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> That's beautiful. You should show it to Tom Kalina.



I'm telling you, tom doesn't exist. He's like the Easter bunny; or maybe he was just made up by the ladies who work up front at Hauserman's.


----------



## toddybear (May 26, 2008)

Stunning slipper!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm telling you, tom doesn't exist. He's like the Easter bunny; or maybe he was just made up by the ladies who work up front at Hauserman's.


Do you have his email? I see him at shows around here.


----------



## tan (May 27, 2008)

lovely unusual color !!!
love it...


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Do you have his email? I see him at shows around here.


I'm just kidding; it's just that the 3-4 times I've been there from NYC he's never around!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm just kidding; it's just that the 3-4 times I've been there from NYC he's never around!


The best way is to contact him first and make an appointment -- he likes to show off his collection.


----------

